# TDU 2 - regelmäßige Abstürze - gibts noch Hilfe und Hoffnung???



## matzewitt (24. Februar 2011)

*TDU 2 - regelmäßige Abstürze - gibts noch Hilfe und Hoffnung???*

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche nun schon 
seit einigen Tagen TDU2 zum laufen zu bringen. Leider stürzt es aber 
immer wieder, so etwa nach ner halben Stunde, ab. Bluscreen: Video 
memory manager hat ein problem festgestellt oder einfach nur: das 
Programm funktioniert aufgrund eines Problems nicht mehr und wird 
beendet!!!

Habe heute dann den halben Tag mit 
Treiberaktualisierungen verbracht. Angefangen bei den Board-Treibern, 
DirektX, Graka-Treiber, Windows Update, Netframework... hat alles nicht 
gebracht  

Mein Sys:

AMD Phenom X4 9950BE
4 GB DDR 800er RAM
Gainward GTX580
Win7 Pro 64bit

TDU2
 Grafikeinstellungen habe ich unter 1900x1200 mit 8xAA und alles andere 
auf sehr hoch probiert. Dann auch ohne AA und geringeren 
Detaileinstellungen. Bringt auch irgendwie nichts....

MeineFrage:

Hat jmd. ein ähnliches System? Unter welchen Einstellungen läufts denn zufriendenstellend?
Bin natürlich auch für andere Vorschläge und Hilfe empfänglich... 

greetz


----------



## Vordack (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU 2 - regelmäßige Abstürze - gibts noch Hilfe und Hoffnung???*

Hi,

Hab nen 

X4 955
GTX 460
4 GB RAM
Gigabyte AM§ Mobo
Win 7 64

Bei mir läuft es seit dem Patch 5 (vor 2 Tagen) flüssig uns stabil. Nur wenn ich mit ALT+TAB minimiere stürzt es ab un an ab.

Ich nutze ganz normale max. Einstellung bei 1980x1050 mit 8xAA. Auch sonst habe ich keinerlei Sondereinstellungen machen müssen damit es läuft. Es lief mit dem NVISIA 60 Treibern und jezt mit den neuesten absolut i.O.

Hast Du irgendwelche Sonderhardware (z.B. Bluetoothheadset oder so?) Bei nem Kumpel machter es z.B. Probleme weil seine Standardlautsprecher BLuetoothlautsprecher waren...


----------



## matzewitt (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU 2 - regelmäßige Abstürze - gibts noch Hilfe und Hoffnung???*

Hi,

danke erstmal für die Antwort!

Hmmm... , wenn ich mir deine hw so ansehe, ist meine cpu schwächer, könnte eventuell daran liegen... kannst mir deine samt board mal zum testen schicken?   

muss man eigentlich die ganze zeit online sein um mit seinem offline profil spielen zu können? habe seit heute mittag den pc dauerhaft on, seit dem läuft es komischerweiser mit offline profil, wenn auch nur mit allen details auf hoch und nur 2xAA...  

andere geräte sind nicht angeschlossen... ich werds mal noch ein paar stunden genießen, der nächste bsod kommt bestimmt...


----------



## Vordack (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU 2 - regelmäßige Abstürze - gibts noch Hilfe und Hoffnung???*

Um mit einem offline Profil zu spielen brauch man nicht im Netzt zu sein.

Das Speil wird momentan ständig gepatcht um die Fehler zu beheben. Ich schätze dass Du innerhalb von 14-Tagen problemlos wirst spielen können...


----------



## matzewitt (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU 2 - regelmäßige Abstürze - gibts noch Hilfe und Hoffnung???*

Das mit dem Offlineprofil war mir auch so...

Es lag jedenfalls nicht daran. Die Abstürze sind merkwürdigerweise wieder da! Habe mal den RAM gewechselt und probiert. Das hatte auch keinen Effekt....

Naja, den Wort in Gottes Gehörgang! 14 Tage kann ich (fast) noch warten...


----------

